# PAX Check out this screenshot!!! Pax honestly must think we just wait around on them.



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

So I had already waited on this pax for about 3-4 min already b4 I texted them, so after I texted I waited for another 3-4 min after that I left, so 11 minutes later I get a text from this person asking where I was at. I'm like are you serious, no wonder this guy had a 4.6, geez, I swear some of the clientele that Uber gets just gets better and better.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> View attachment 14117
> 
> So I had already waited on this pax for about 3-4 min already b4 I texted them, so after I texted I waited for another 3-4 min after that I left, so 11 minutes later I get a text from this person asking where I was at. I'm like are you serious, no wonder this guy had a 4.6, geez, I swear some of the clientele that Uber gets just gets better and better.


Usually with those folks the next text is "You're supposed to wait!"

I don't text anymore though.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

5 mins $4.. $10 on select. The pax better be ready.


----------



## Jamesh (Sep 5, 2015)

Start the minutes....


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Four minutes, thirty seconds.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

I waited on a pax last night for 8 mins. Got a $53 ride plus $10 tip


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> I waited on a pax last night for 8 mins. Got a $53 ride plus $10 tip


let us know when that happens again..


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> let us know when that happens again..


What's funny is most rides I wait for tend to tip and be decent trips as well. I waited (played phone tag) at an event nearly 40 mins. Trip was $110 and I got $100 tip. Oh and last week waited about 10 mins and got a $20 tip for a 10 mile ride.

Don't get me wrong I won't wait more than 5 mins most the time but there are times I do and they tend to pay off welol more times than not.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I've noticed that often it can take several minutes for text messages to relay to the rider then back from the client to you. This has caused much heartache between my riders and me - especially when the pin is dropped in the wrong place.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber send them a text when we arrive. even giving them a minute or two for the txt to come though they should be able to get their ass out to the car in 3 minutes.


----------



## Limojerks (Sep 22, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> View attachment 14117
> 
> So I had already waited on this pax for about 3-4 min already b4 I texted them, so after I texted I waited for another 3-4 min after that I left, so 11 minutes later I get a text from this person asking where I was at. I'm like are you serious, no wonder this guy had a 4.6, geez, I swear some of the clientele that Uber gets just gets better and better.


I know really these people are so disrespectful to some of the drivers it's ridiculous if you're not out there and I'm there I'll wait a minute but then I'll turn around I'll leave you know what I don't put up with their s*** but then again I'm not desperate for money either&#8230; and these people who live in huge complex and they can't give me the courtesy to call you and give you the information you need like if you need to go through a gate or use a code or exactly what number building it is it cetera and you have to hunt them down and call them and all this s*** just ignorant


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Limojerks said:


> I know really these people are so disrespectful to some of the drivers it's ridiculous if you're not out there and I'm there I'll wait a minute but then I'll turn around I'll leave you know what I don't put up with their s*** but then again I'm not desperate for money either&#8230; and these people who live in huge complex and they can't give me the courtesy to call you and give you the information you need like if you need to go through a gate or use a code or exactly what number building it is it cetera and you have to hunt them down and call them and all this s*** just ignorant


pull up to as close to the pin as you can, tap arrived.. wait 5 minutes 10 seconds. collect 5 bucks and leave.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> pull up to as close to the pin as you can, tap arrived.. wait 5 minutes 10 seconds. collect 5 bucks and leave.


The problem with this is that in my area if they request again they would get me again, although I have done this and gotten $10 bucks out of doing this once, it can come back to bite you, so what I have been doing is turning off the app, after I hit cancel so they can't get me again.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> pull up to as close to the pin as you can, tap arrived.. wait 5 minutes 10 seconds. collect 5 bucks and leave.


Technically its only $4, oh wait now its $3.40 thanks to uber taking more money.


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> What's funny is most rides I wait for tend to tip and be decent trips as well. I waited (played phone tag) at an event nearly 40 mins. Trip was $110 and I got $100 tip. Oh and last week waited about 10 mins and got a $20 tip for a 10 mile ride.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I won't wait more than 5 mins most the time but there are times I do and they tend to pay off welol more times than not.


Unless yiu drive something besides uberx I have a real hard time believing that. How about some screenshots for proof.


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> What's funny is most rides I wait for tend to tip and be decent trips as well. I waited (played phone tag) at an event nearly 40 mins. Trip was $110 and I got $100 tip. Oh and last week waited about 10 mins and got a $20 tip for a 10 mile ride.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I won't wait more than 5 mins most the time but there are times I do and they tend to pay off welol more times than not.


Sure you did... Why the $&@@ would someone give a $100 tip. Tell me more please


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> Uber send them a text when we arrive. even giving them a minute or two for the txt to come though they should be able to get their ass out to the car in 3 minutes.


If not , 4 stars. At 5:10, they don't get 4 stars but they do get a cancellation worth $5 for me.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> Technically its only $4, oh wait now its $3.40 thanks to uber taking more money.


It is $4 for me. $5 - 20%= $4.

Update: that was with uber. Lyft is $5 and they give the whole thing To driver.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

corrado said:


> Unless yiu drive something besides uberx I have a real hard time believing that. How about some screenshots for proof.


It was an XL trip at 2.4 surge. I don't understand why some of you guys insist on proof. Why the hell would I should you one of my spots? Or better yet why the hell would I make some thing up like that.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

denverxdriver said:


> Sure you did... Why the $&@@ would someone give a $100 tip. Tell me more please


Lol why??? Because I lot of you facks will cancel on them because they are too far or they took longer than 5 mins.


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Lol why??? Because I lot of you facks will cancel on them because they are too far or they took longer than 5 mins.


And while you wait I'll take two more trips


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I call at 5 minutes and ask their destination for my GPS. If it's worth waiting for, I wait and ask if they need any help, if not or if they are rude or in a hurry, I'm gone.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I call at 5 minutes and ask their destination for my GPS. If it's worth waiting for, I wait and ask if they need any help, if not or if they are rude or in a hurry, I'm gone.


Not a bad idea, but Uber doesn't like us contacting the clients much (which I think is dumb).


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

denverxdriver said:


> And while you wait I'll take two more trips


And waste gas and take those short rides.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Not a bad idea, but Uber doesn't like us contacting the clients much (which I think is dumb).


I've heard of people getting g text about that but at the same time, I call nearly 90% of my pax and I've never heard a peep.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Not a bad idea, but Uber doesn't like us contacting the clients much (which I think is dumb).


That's their issue not mine.  If it's 5 minutes, I'm calling. As long as they can't rate me, I will do what I need to for the sole purposes of pax education, of course.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Have you guys tried this timer app

https://uberpeople.net/threads/rideshare-timer-for-android.37117/


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> I've heard of people getting g text about that but at the same time, I call nearly 90% of my pax and I've never heard a peep.


I probably contact about 70% or so and I got the text message from [Uber here!]

It was based on what other drivers were doing in my market, and assuming most are new or dumb they probably don't contact their pax like I do...


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

I just call my passengers and look for the pax holding the cell to their ear looking around as if they are lost. Works 80% of the time. By the way, I call immediately after arriving.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> I waited on a pax last night for 8 mins. Got a $53 ride plus $10 tip


Despite my usual rhetoric, I waited 9 minutes recently. I had my car off and was sitting. Got a ping for right where I was sitting, literally at apartment entrance, so I was "generous." I regret even that. Could have turned out well, but it didn't.


----------



## UberThis (Nov 8, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> Technically its only $4, oh wait now its $3.40 thanks to uber taking more money.


Actually, it's more cost-effective if you get $5 cancelation fee. Because you don't drive the customer, there is no safe ride fee. You get 80% which is $4.00.

If you drive pax and make a minimum fare on the trip, Uber takes $1 safe ride fee and then you get 80% of remainder of fare totaling $3.20.


----------



## UberThis (Nov 8, 2014)

I could never keep track of how long I'd been waiting so if pax is not waiting when I arrive, I call them.

Then I have a record for myself indicating that I've arrived and can easily track 5 minutes without guessing or trying to memorize what time I arrive at every pickup location.


----------



## Chess (Oct 12, 2015)

I had the same thing tonight had to call the guy 3 times and he goes oh I need to cancel.......fun times


----------



## UberThis (Nov 8, 2014)

I found that if I didn't call immediately, these are the reasons that usually explain why they're not ready to go.

I thought you were going to call when you arrived. (I kid you not.)

Wow, you were fast. You must have been close by.

Oh, where are you? (Even though they can see me on their app.) Where are you again? (Doesn't matter where I'm at if they're not where they dropped the pin.)

That's not where I'm at, I'm at xxx. Do you know where that is? I'm right here. (Ok, I don't know where every street, restaurant or bar is in the whole SF Bay Area, nor will I attempt to memorize the whole of the bay area.) [And why they wait until you arrive and call them before saying they're not where they say they are..? Some people are much more respectful and will text or call right away to notify me of correct pickup location. ]

Oh, you're at my house. I'm not there. That's where I need a ride to.

I don't need a ride anymore.

I thought I canceled the trip.

I especially love it when they cancel after I've arrived but less than 5 minutes after they requested the trip.

Or they've requested a trip during surge pricing and are hedging and cancel under 5 minutes because surge pricing has ended.

Thank goodness the vast majority of people are courteous, answer the phone, tell you they're on their way out or ask if you can wait a couple minutes. They appreciate that you picked them up and are giving them a ride.


----------



## UberThis (Nov 8, 2014)

Chess said:


> I had the same thing tonight had to call the guy 3 times and he goes oh I need to cancel.......fun times


Make sure you wait 5 minutes to cancel. Tell pax, that's fine, you'll be charged a cancelation fee.

Just make sure you cancel 5 minutes after arriving. 

If they don't answer, I'll leave a msg saying I'm your Uber driver and I'm parked at [their pickup location]. If this is not the correct pickup location, please let me know asap.

If I don't hear from them after 5 mins, I cancel no show.

Every minute you're messing around trying to find your pax after 5 minutes have passed and not receiving a call back is another minute you're not able to get another fare.

If I'm able to reach my pax, I'll go out of my way to accommodate them, even if it's going to be a minimum fare.


----------



## Chess (Oct 12, 2015)

UberThis said:


> Make sure you wait 5 minutes to cancel. Tell pax, that's fine, you'll be charged a cancelation fee.
> 
> Just make sure you cancel 5 minutes after arriving.
> 
> ...


Agreed and good ideas. The location wasn't one so I went to the closest place. I waited it said it notified him. I texted 3 times and called 3 times and then he answered on the 4th call. He said I need to cancel. Oh well, I should have known better because he cancelled on me last night same guy lol. Not many guys named Rizwan lol.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Remember your ABC's of I.C. work, everyone!

*A*lways *B*e *C*ompensated.

No free work looking for pax if they are more than 1/4 mile from the pin drop. Get that cancellation fee and Uber On!

Let an unseasoned noobie come behind you with his full glass of UberKoolaid drive around for 15 minutes looking for them for a minimum fare ride.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

There is an app developed by poster here called Rideshare Timer. Floats on your Uber screen. I like it. Only costs a buck.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/rideshare-timer-for-android.37117/


----------



## Fluber (Jul 11, 2015)

Trying to get paid on a couple of no shows after 5 minutes. It's usually automatic (& still $4 here - no ride = no safe ride fee, just Uber's 20% off the $5).

I accepted a ping from the same no-show, riding away. I cancelled (other) when I saw it was the same timewaster - no point in asking for a rating hit. 

Now the original 5 minute wait/cancel/no- show trip is missing from "Trip History". You only see the later cancel/other transaction. No record of the original 5 minute wait & no auto-payment.

Guess you need to either go offline or be sure the next ping is a different rider. Live & learn.


----------



## Chess (Oct 12, 2015)

When do hit start trip ? Do you wait for them to get in the car ?

I've had it where I've had to wait for 4-6 minutes even though they get in finally ? Best way to handle it ??


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Not until you know you want them as pax.  Once you start trip they can rate you. Use the rideshare timer app - wait 5.01 min and then cancel as no show.


----------



## Chess (Oct 12, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Not until you know you want them as pax. Once you start trip they can rate you. Use the rideshare timer app - wait 5.01 min and then cancel as no show.


I don't think it's out for the iPhone yet is it ??


----------



## TurboChris (Sep 30, 2015)

Chess said:


> I don't think it's out for the iPhone yet is it ??


I'm in for one too if it is.....


----------



## Chess (Oct 12, 2015)

TurboChris said:


> I'm in for one too if it is.....


Yeah I did a quick search and saw nothing.

I'm willing to be a beta tester


----------



## Fluber (Jul 11, 2015)

Erm.. i-Phone has a stopwatch & an alarm.

Got paid for my 2 no-shows, but had to get the tickets to Advanced Uber Support. A bit of a hassle for $8, but can't complain about the quick turnaround.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Fluber said:


> Erm.. i-Phone has a stopwatch & an alarm.
> 
> Got paid for my 2 no-shows, but had to get the tickets to Advanced Uber Support. A bit of a hassle for $8, but can't complain about the quick turnaround.


But you have to switch screen. The floating one is much easier.


----------



## Fluber (Jul 11, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> But you have to switch screen. The floating one is much easier.


Oh, ok.

What I really want is an App that sends a small electric shock to hurry my tardy riders along.


----------



## Chess (Oct 12, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> But you have to switch screen. The floating one is much easier.


Agreed a lot easier !!!


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

I just look at the clock on my car and wait 6 minutes, canceled my first ride the other night. Dropped off a pax in Huntington harbor with the intent to go home, got a ping right away very close. Got there and called her, she sounded drunk and said I will be right out. 6 minutes later I hit cancel- no show and split. I had a bad feeling about it anyway.


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

Chess said:


> Agreed a lot easier !!!


Another benefit of that app is that you can set it to automatically text the rider when you start the timer. That way you don't have to switch screens for a timer, and then switch screens again to type out or paste and send your text. It's definitely a big time saver. I'll be getting it myself as soon as it comes out for iOS (if it does).


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

Waiting for passengers is always a gamble. One time I had a pickup at a hotel in the middle of no where. Waited 5 minutes and the girl came to the car and asked me to wait. She wanted to take her friend out to celebrate before his wedding the next day. Waited another 10 minutes because it was a quiet night and part of me didn't want to ruin the special occasion for someone else. It ended up being a base fair ride to the sports bar down the street. I've had others where it's been $100 fare to the airport.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

CROWBOY said:


> Waiting for passengers is always a gamble. One time I had a pickup at a hotel in the middle of no where. Waited 5 minutes and the girl came to the car and asked me to wait. She wanted to take her friend out to celebrate before his wedding the next day. Waited another 10 minutes because it was a quiet night and part of me didn't want to ruin the special occasion for someone else. It ended up being a base fair ride to the sports bar down the street. I've had others where it's been $100 fare to the airport.


Totally agree with your statement. It's a hit or miss. I'd say 75% of the time, those I wait on tend to be longer rides. then those 25% basic fares after waiting for 10-15 minutes, I most likely 3 star them or 4 star depending on how nice there are. But after waiting 10-15 mins and only coming up with a basic fare, those don't come out with 5 stars..

I had a rider yesterday at the VA hospital. I couldn't find him. waited 20 mins for him. I had the patience to wait for the guy because I'm thinking he's served our country and it's only fair to wait after what he's done. Dude comes in and he's one of those mentally challenged volunteers at the hospital. IT WAS A MIN fare lol but I couldn't find it in my heart to give this guy a rating lower than a 5 star. his rating was dipping it was a 4.3. I guess we drivers have to understand as well based on the situation given at hand.

*rant off* lol


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> What's funny is most rides I wait for tend to tip and be decent trips as well. I waited (played phone tag) at an event nearly 40 mins. Trip was $110 and I got $100 tip. Oh and last week waited about 10 mins and got a $20 tip for a 10 mile ride.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I won't wait more than 5 mins most the time but there are times I do and they tend to pay off welol more times than not.


$100 tip on a $110 ride? I call complete bs


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

UberLo said:


> $100 tip on a $110 ride? I call complete bs


That's great don't believe me. Guess you missed the part where I waited some 45 mins for this guy and group. But whatever not a big deal. Bet you don't believe I walk away with 20+ bucks in tips working a 8 hour shift on x just about every time either.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> That's great don't believe me. Guess you missed the part where I waited some 45 mins for this guy and group. But whatever not a big deal. Bet you don't believe I walk away with 20+ bucks in tips working a 8 hour shift on x just about every time either.


Bet you don't believe I get $20 tips on 5 hr shifts either. Look bro....you're not special. I still call bs that someone on Uber actually gave you an extra $100 unless you scammed them out of it.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

UberLo said:


> Bet you don't believe I get $20 tips on 5 hr shifts either. Look bro....you're not special. I still call bs that someone on Uber actually gave you an extra $100 unless you scammed them out of it.


though his claim might not be believable, it might be possible but highly unlikely. I did get a pax tip me $5 on a $4 ride on lyft. but then again, that's still smaller than $100 tip on a $110 ride. So whatever this guy is doing, I'd like to know. And if he's lying, well then shame on him for making it seem like he's making more than he really is just to stroke an ego.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

CROWBOY said:


> Waiting for passengers is always a gamble. One time I had a pickup at a hotel in the middle of no where. Waited 5 minutes and the girl came to the car and asked me to wait. She wanted to take her friend out to celebrate before his wedding the next day. Waited another 10 minutes because it was a quiet night and part of me didn't want to ruin the special occasion for someone else. It ended up being a base fair ride to the sports bar down the street. I've had others where it's been $100 fare to the airport.


If its a slow night, I try to wait, if its not, then I won't wait, its not worth my time to wait. I try to give pax the benefit of the doubt. It ALSO DEPENDS ON WHERE YOU ARE PICKING THE PAX UP FROM TOO. (Caps for emphasis) One time I waited at a strip club for a pax and it was a slow night, so the people told me that this guy would be right out and he NEVER CAME out, so lesson learned, I won't wait longer than 5 min at a strip club.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

If it is surging you've got less than that for me. 5 mins is too long to be waiting around for someone who isn't ready! Screw the wait fee when I could pick up someone willing to pay 1.5x (or better) surge. Now if it's slow...well that's a different story.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

UberLo said:


> Bet you don't believe I get $20 tips on 5 hr shifts either. Look bro....you're not special. I still call bs that someone on Uber actually gave you an extra $100 unless you scammed them out of it.


You must be scamming people for that $20... you see how dumb that sounds? Look I got a $100 tip on a $100 ride. I waited for 45 mins for them, made a stop along the way at a Chevon and drop them off at their 5+ million dollar house. But whatever...


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> You must be scamming people for that $20... you see how dumb that sounds? Look I got a $100 tip on a $100 ride. I waited for 45 mins for them, made a stop along the way at a Chevon and drop them off at their 5+ million dollar house. But whatever...


Dude...everybody knows that rich people tend to be the most stingiest when it comes to tipping. I've dropped off people (in SoCal) whose homes are worth well beyond that. People who also own million dollar companies, and celebrities. Still no $100 tip. Plus a 5 million dollar home here is just upper middle class.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm willing concede that your fantasy ride actually happened in real life. But even with that said it's more the exception, and not the general rule when it comes to passengers on Uber.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Chess (Oct 12, 2015)

So when is it going to be released for the iPhone ??


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> Uber send them a text when we arrive. even giving them a minute or two for the txt to come though they should be able to get their ass out to the car in 3 minutes.


Now that I drive for Lyft, I notice a huge difference between the two pax. 80 rides with Lyft. 2 made me wait 3.5 minutes before coming to car. One 4.5 rated pax never showed and I collected my $5 (not $4 like UBusER). All others were curbside or out by 3 minutes and almost all were out under 2 minutes. Such a nice ride when it starts off without entitled riders.


----------

